# UDEv post-mount

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

in der portage news wird beim update von udev darauf hingewiesen:

Remove udev-postmount from runlevels.

rc-update show zeigt:

udev-mount |                                        sysinit

soll ich das da nun rausnehmen?

Ich bin übervorsichtig, deshalb die Frage.

Danke

Sven

----------

## mrsteven

Nein, das Ding heißt tatsächlich udev-postmount und ist (anscheinend) nur ein Überbleibsel von relativ alten Installationen. Auf meinen zwei Kisten gabs das auch nicht. Beide booten ohne Probleme, ohne dass ich etwas aus den Runlevels entfernen musste. udev-mount muss aber drin bleiben.

----------

## Josef.95

Da das udev-postmount InitScript mit der alten udev-171 Version mit deinstalliert wurde listet "rc-update show" es auch nicht mehr mit auf. Das heißt aber nicht das es nicht mehr mit in einem Runlevel ist. Schaut am besten direkt in die /etc/runlevels/ 

Da udev-postmount normal mit im default Runlevel war wird es dort nun wahrscheinlich noch als Leiche (toter Symlink) mit drin sein  

```
ls -l /etc/runlevels/default/
```

Wenn dem so ist, dann sollte man diesen Service am besten sauber via 

```
rc-update del udev-postmount default
```

 entfernen.

(Schaut in den anderen Runlevels am besten auch noch mal nach alten Leichen)

----------

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

danke für die Hilfe: Die Leiche wurde entfernt...

Gruss

Sven

----------

## mrsteven

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die Hilfe: Die Leiche wurde entfernt...
> 
> Gruss
> ...

 

Hier das gleiche. Danke an Josef.95!

----------

